

Can SpaceX Really Cut the Cost of Space Travel by 75%? - lotsofmangos
http://www.fool.com/investing/general/2015/03/29/can-spacex-cut-cost-of-space-travel-75-percent.aspx

======
jdhawk
Still trying to figure out what the 75% is in reference to...

This article is mainly about Boeing/Lockheed defending a $17B contract from
the government.

~~~
huxley
SpaceX COO Gwynne Shotwell compared Falcon's cost of low orbit "on the order
of $80 million to $90 million" and "$150 million to $160 million" for a Falcon
Heavy with all the trimmings.

"In contrast, ULA charges taxpayers $400 million every time it launches a
rocket into space."

SpaceX's math gives you the 75%.

The rest is arguing about whether SpaceX minimized the actual deliveries to
arrive at that the $400 million per launch price.

